# Speedheater



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a Speedheater?

http://www.speedheater.us/


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I built one based on suggestions from a restoration guys website. It's basically a $45 infrared heater with a little sheet metal work. I found it to be pretty slow. Now I didn't use this overpriced version, but infrared heat is infrared heat. For intricate work I would use a heat gun, for flat work Metabo paint shaver, the other paint shaver tool, or even a heat gun for flat work but is slower than shaver.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I purchased the Speed heater with all the accessories a few years ago. While it works o.k, the paint shaver is vastly superior.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I was told by my RRP instructor that the fumes from heating lead based paint can be easily absorbed by your skin.

I now use my LP torch for plumbing projects only but man that thing kicked ass back in the day!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

yes its like a giant heat gun. The fumes from old paint does make you feel ill.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We use heat plates from both Warner and Hyde, which seem to be the older version of the Speedheater. They use infrared heat as well, but from a electric coil instead of a tube. Neither seems to be available any more, but they are built like Russian trucks and seem to last almost forever. We've used both the PaintShaver and the Metabo paint removers, and always come back to the heat plates. Used with a sharp scraper, they are a lot less aggressive than the two powered version, which remove a fair amount of wood in the process.

If and when our heat plates give up the ghost, we'll switch to the SpeedHeater/Silent Paint Remover. That's assuming we make the choice to re-up with RRP when the time comes....


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Just curious - the web site made mention that lead would create fumes/gases at 1000 degrees and since the Speedheater only used 200-400 degrees, they insinuate that it is safer.

Does this mean that it would pass the RRP regulations as not 'disturbing' the lead or creating hazard?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Even removing lead paint at 72° F disturbs it enough to be under RRP rules.

Nothing to do with the fumes, everything to do with the particles and dust.

My lead poisoning was caused in a great degree with using heat guns to remove paint from shutters, I don't know the temp of the gun, but I have a strong suspicion that lead paint will "off gas" at a lot lower temperature than 1000 ° F. And as the doctor told me, if your going to use heat to remove lead paint, you might as well main line it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Even removing lead paint at 72° F disturbs it enough to be under RRP rules.
> 
> Nothing to do with the fumes, everything to do with the particles and dust.
> 
> My lead poisoning was caused in a great degree with using heat guns to remove paint from shutters, I don't know the temp of the gun, but I have a strong suspicion that lead paint will "off gas" at a lot lower temperature than 1000 ° F. And as the doctor told me, if your going to use heat to remove lead paint, you might as well main line it.


Bill, Good point, We follow RRP and the OSHA "Lead in Construction" rule, which is even more involved than RRP by a long shot: medical surveillance, air monitoring, P100 respirators, the whole thing. The air monitoring has always come back indicating that we don't need protective clothing, but we always use the respirators. None of us has ever had BLLs show up above the lowest detectable limit. As some people have pointed out, RRP is about protecting the property owners and residents, but doesn't deal with the workers at all; that's what OSHA does.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Bill,
I did ask you some time ago to elaborate on your lead poisoning, but you responded back saying search the forum. Can you please point me in the right direction as I'm sincerely interested in your story.


----------



## GreenGirl (Apr 22, 2013)

Great thread here. 
Gough, is right on. Lead dust from Paint Shaver or any dry scraper is the poisoner unless HEPA vacs attached. Speedheater low heat (200-400) does not vaporize lead, so it is RRP-compliant. 

DeArch: Old high heat guns or torches at 1000+ ARE NOT RRP-compliant. Your doc is right to caution you after poisoning to ANY paint remover - heat or not. But he doesn't know of the new technology of low infrared heat not creating lead fumes.

Brian, Any heated paint will off gas other noxious fumes: organic vapor respirators with changeable cartridges will catch those fumes to protect the worker in sealed spaces; negative air pressure machines and RRP containment practices will protect building occupants. We recommend DIYers working with soft paint (not dust) from Speedheater close off work rooms tightly and pull noxious fumes out with reversed air window fan. Still no kids or pets around during the work. I agree Paint Shaver may be faster than Speedheater on flat surfaces, but user must be skilled to not gouge the wood and take off too much of it, especially if historic.

Damon, All infrared heat is NOT the same! The temperature of the paint needed to be heated enough for it to bubble up and separate from the wood without scorching the wood can be very different between heat plates, heat guns, and infrared.


----------

